# Solenoid/needle valve/bubble counter



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

Hello, i was wondering where the best place to get CO2 equipment is (online or afk)
I'm looking for a solenoid, needle valve and a bubble counter as the title says.

Also, what are your opinions on products on ebay (price, quality..etc.) such as these
Check Valve
Bubble Counter
Needle Valve

Sorry, i'm pretty new to the higher tech side of planted tanks

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There are various places to get them online; the best place to look for deals is eBay.

I sell various equipment/kits as well.

Regarding your links:

I used those brass check valves, they work OK, but then leak.

The check valve in cheaper bubble counters, such as that one, has a higher failure rate and can leak liquid back into your needle valve/solenoid.

That needle valve is for inline use, which you may or may not want. There is no specification regarding Cv value, so you do not know how finely it can control gas flow. In addition, its stability (i.e. set it and forget it) is also unknown.

I generally stay away from China/Hong Kong equipment, because for pressurized CO2, you really get what you pay for.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I strongly suggest you stay from those items you have listed, while the price is great the quality is very questionable, as Darkblade pointed out "for pressurized CO2, you really get what you pay for".
You can save money on fairly competetive prices for other Bubble counters & check valve with much better quality & available locally, such as-
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-88g-CO2-Bubble-Counter-Ounces/dp/B004GCPM6K

These clippard brass valves are great for our purposes & can be had from Wainbee in your region- note you also need the tubing barbs.
http://www.clippard.com/part/MCV-1BB-M5.
Regarding control valves (needle valves), here is where you lay down reasonable dollars for quality, they are several out there both used & new, but it takes some research & hunting to find them.
I have a few quality valves that i can offer, if interested PM me.
Regards


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

thanks, i wont buy those products from ebay...
what CV value should i be looking at, and what size should i get (1/8 NPT...etc.) for the needle valve
also, whats a good brand for a solenoid, or where i can get one (the closer to the shwa the better)

Sorry for the newb questions, i just want to do it right, wouldn't want anything bad to happen to my fish


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

987456321 said:


> thanks, i wont buy those products from ebay...
> what CV value should i be looking at, and what size should i get (1/8 NPT...etc.) for the needle valve
> also, whats a good brand for a solenoid, or where i can get one (the closer to the shwa the better)
> 
> Sorry for the newb questions, i just want to do it right, wouldn't want anything bad to happen to my fish


Cv value can vary, depending on size of your aquarium/what flow rate you are looking for.

1/8" or 1/4" NPT is generally used, since they are common sizes.

A good brand for solenoids is the Burkert 6011 (can sometimes be found online). I do not know of any local stores that carry it.


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

i guess i forgot to add some information that may help you help me 
Aquarium Tank Size: 55 gallons
CO2 Tank Size: 10lbs
Regulator: Aqua Medic (it may be this one: http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/plant-care/co2-regulator.html)
Plant Stocking: I would say it's decently planted, not as much as some tanks i have seen, but its not bare either
Fish: mostly guppies, tetras, other small fish

i don't really know what flow rate i would be looking for, currently i have my CO2 running 24/7 somewhere between a bubble every 2 seconds, and 2 every second (can't remember) but with a solenoid i would increase it and only run it during the times it would need


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you want to maintain a lower flow rate of CO2 (i.e. 1 bubble every 2 seconds), then you will want to aim for a lower Cv value when you are looking for needle/metering valves.

Then again, I don't think you would ever need to go that low for a 55 gallon aquarium...

For comparison, I use 1 bubble every 3 seconds on an ADA Mini-S.


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you want to maintain a lower flow rate of CO2 (i.e. 1 bubble every 2 seconds), then you will want to aim for a lower Cv value when you are looking for needle/metering valves.
> 
> Then again, I don't think you would ever need to go that low for a 55 gallon aquarium...
> 
> For comparison, I use 1 bubble every 3 seconds on an ADA Mini-S.


what would be considered low? what about high?
though a check valve and solenoid are my biggest worry...

just checked and it is closer to 3 every 2 seconds, though I don't have a bubble counter, I'm just looking at the bubbles at the end of the airline... also it stays on overnight too, and I don't want it to harm my fish (so I'm being cautions until I get more control over it) but after I get set up I'm going to raise it..
oh, and the bubbles are going into my filter input (marine land c220), and are getting dissolved really well..but I'm not sure how this will work with a proper co2 flow...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

987456321 said:


> what would be considered low? what about high?


Low would be something like 1 bubble every 5 seconds or lower. High would be an "uncountable" speed.



987456321 said:


> just checked and it is closer to 3 every 2 seconds, though I don't have a bubble counter, I'm just looking at the bubbles at the end of the airline... also it stays on overnight too, and I don't want it to harm my fish (so I'm being cautions until I get more control over it) but after I get set up I'm going to raise it..


A needle valve around 0.03 Cv would be probably a good place to start.



987456321 said:


> oh, and the bubbles are going into my filter input (marine land c220), and are getting dissolved really well..but I'm not sure how this will work with a proper co2 flow...


With a higher CO2 flow, you may find that the noise that is created when the impeller chops up bubbles gets annoying. You might want to get a (say) glass diffuser with ceramic disc, or alternatively, since you are using a canister filter, an inline reactor or an inline diffuser.


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> A needle valve around 0.03 Cv would be probably a good place to start.


Thanks 



Darkblade48 said:


> With a higher CO2 flow, you may find that the noise that is created when the impeller chops up bubbles gets annoying. You might want to get a (say) glass diffuser with ceramic disc, or alternatively, since you are using a canister filter, an inline reactor or an inline diffuser.


I don't mind the sound so much as i worry that the filter won't last as long.
Inline like: on the output of the filter, CO2 is placed into the flow, but in a larger diameter tube (like 3" PVC) that is upright so the buoyancy of the bubbles prevents them from leaving the tube, and the movement helps dissolve the bubbles until they are dissolved fully into the water?
That seems like a fun weekend project to partake in if it does work
or do you mean to put the CO2 at the output of the filter so the force of the water breaks the larger bubble into many very small bubbles, and disperses them around the aquarium, because it would be quieter than putting it through the intake?
sorry, I'm confused by all this fancy lingo 

I also want to say that you have been a great help, and I thank you for all you have done so far!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

987456321 said:


> Inline like: on the output of the filter, CO2 is placed into the flow, but in a larger diameter tube (like 3" PVC) that is upright so the buoyancy of the bubbles prevents them from leaving the tube, and the movement helps dissolve the bubbles until they are dissolved fully into the water?


There are a bunch of pre-made products out there if you do not feel like DIY and/or don't like DIY.

But since you seem to enjoy DIY () then you could look for a Cerges-type reactor (there are lots of plans and photo guides online).


----------



## 987456321 (May 13, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> There are a bunch of pre-made products out there if you do not feel like DIY and/or don't like DIY.
> 
> But since you seem to enjoy DIY () then you could look for a Cerges-type reactor (there are lots of plans and photo guides online).


in the morning I'll have to look up what a cerges reactor is...and its not that I enjoy it (even though I do) its usually cheaper and I know the quality of the work (be it less or greater than the quality of a store bought product...)

how do you have your co2 dissolving?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just order one of those jaqno external co2 reactors better then the cerges and will cost less from ebay. Here's my video of it in action

Jaqno Co2 Reactor


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A well built Cerges is very effective, and I don't think will cost too much money.

I have my CO2 dissolving via a glass diffuser with ceramic disc, since it is a nano aquarium.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> A well built Cerges is very effective, and I don't think will cost too much money.
> 
> I have my CO2 dissolving via a glass diffuser with ceramic disc, since it is a nano aquarium.


Sorry to high jack 
Do you know where to get an affordable filter housing? I'm using a Rex Grigg reactor now.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Sorry to high jack
> Do you know where to get an affordable filter housing? I'm using a Rex Grigg reactor now.


exactly, it's not easy to find one that's under 30 bucks. You will have to hunt around and call some water stores to try to locate one. If you managed to find one that's used for under 15 bucks you still need to get all the fittings etc.. and that will bring it above 30 bucks. while you can just ebay the jaqno for around 35 bucks and it won't look "DiY". A member here GaryC tried his hardest to convince me to build one of those reactors, I'm pretty sure he had to visit quite a few stores to get all the parts, I ordered this Jaqno and showed him it and he was like @3$% I'm getting one of those.

@ Matt

The guy is out of yellow shrimp


----------

